
What Time Is It at Berkeley? Ten Minutes Past Reality - JumpCrisscross
https://www.wsj.com/articles/what-time-is-it-at-berkeley-ten-minutes-past-reality-1543864590
======
oldmancoyote
Wall Street Journal: 50 years behind the times.

